# Problem mit Radon ZR Race und Press Fit Lager



## mustinet1900 (23. Juni 2011)

Hey Leute ich habe ein paar Probleme mit meinem selbstaufgebauten ZR Race und der Kurbel bzw. dem Pressfit was drin ist.

Hatte in einem anderen Bereich mal nen Thread aufgemacht ohne zu schauen das es auch einen extra Radon Bereich gibt.
Hab den Thread mal hierhin verlinkt, hoffe das ist ok so.

Vielleicht kann jemand der auch ein ZR Race oder ähnliches hat kurz den Thread überfliegen und mir da weiterhelfen .

Weiss echt nicht mehr weiter und bin schon am überlegen mir einen Cube Attention Rahmen mit Gewindelager zu kaufen und den Radon Rahmen zu verticken, aber irgendeine innere Stimme sagt mir das das ein Fehler wäre.

Danke schonmal


http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=529818


----------



## mustinet1900 (23. Juni 2011)

Kann mir denn keiner weiterhelfen?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juni 2011)

Wie ist denn jetzt der aktuelle Stand?


----------



## mustinet1900 (24. Juni 2011)

also der aktuelle Stand sieht jetzt so aus das ich das LAger ausgebaut und den Spacer entfernt habe.

Habe dann LAger wieder eingebaut und Kettenlinie beträgt jetzt genau 50mm.
Die Kette verläuft auf mittlerem Kettenblatt und Ritzel auch gerade.

Werde heute Abend versuchen den Umwerfer einzustellen.
Wenns klappt dann ist alles richtig.

Ich hatte davor eine leicht gekrümmte Kettenlinie und obwohl ich das Schaltwerk ganz genau eingestellt hatte und das ober Leitröllchen immer unter dem Ritzel verlief konnte es nicht sauber schalten.
Meinst du das hat auch was mit der Kettenlinie zu tun das sie nicht gerde verläuft ?


----------



## Radon-Bikes (24. Juni 2011)

Auf den Bildern sah es zumindest so aus, dass das PF Lager auf der rechten Seite nicht vollständig eingepresst war...bei richtiger Montage machen die PF Lager bei uns nämlich gar keine Probleme, sie werden ja inzwischen bei einigen Modellen verbaut und das auch in jedem Einsatzbereich.
Halt uns mal auf dem Laufenden, ob es jetzt hinhaut...

RADON Team


----------



## mustinet1900 (24. Juni 2011)

also das pf stand wegen dem 2,5 mm Spacer etwas weiter raus.
Jetzt ohne Spacer passen beide Seiten richtig rein.

Werd mich melden wenns jetzt hinhaut

danke


----------

